# ferries from uk



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

been weighing up which way to get to galicia
need to bring a car and caravan
dover calais is cheap as chips but dont think its an option because of the road miles
cant think of any other option than the portsmouth/plymouth santander/bilbao route cteapest is nearly £600 
any suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

mr pinks said:


> been weighing up which way to get to galicia
> need to bring a car and caravan
> dover calais is cheap as chips but dont think its an option because of the road miles
> cant think of any other option than the portsmouth/plymouth santander/bilbao route cteapest is nearly £600
> any suggestions


Arriving in Santander will cut an hour off your westward drive. Plus, it's a really pretty city and you've got a campground right in town if you need it. (Camping Cabo Mayor - Santander)


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

halydia said:


> Arriving in Santander will cut an hour off your westward drive. Plus, it's a really pretty city and you've got a campground right in town if you need it. (Camping Cabo Mayor - Santander)


thats a plus the santander ferry is the cheaper think im going to have to bite the bullet and pay the 600quid


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

What would you end up paying in gas, food, and lodging to do the same trip? Just a bit less I'm willing to bet. Plus, someone does the "driving" for you.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

halydia said:


> What would you end up paying in gas, food, and lodging to do the same trip? Just a bit less I'm willing to bet. Plus, someone does the "driving" for you.


its an 1800 mile road trip using dover calais probably 3 days to get there id be doing the driving all the way mrs pinks doesnt like towing the caravan not happening


----------



## pete_l (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes (as mentioned) when you add the cost of petrol/diesel, tolls and a couple of overnight stays the ferry works out pretty much the same price as the road through France. I guess that's why you *never* see the ferry prices discounted.
The other benefit is that you don't have to leave your vehice (with "foreign" plates, and packed up to the gunwhales with all the stuff you're bringing) in a dark, remote car park overnight. Might as well write "steal me" in french and leave the sign on the dashboard.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Santander ferry is probably the best bet, but for driving through France the Portsmouth-St Malo overnight ferry is a great option cutting a huge chunk off the road miles on a normally very easy quiet route and also giving you a good nights rest before driving.
Also I believe they do special prices on caravans on certain days during off peak periods.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah pete heard about theyve still got dandy highwaymen in france 
on the caravan club website they recommend you pull off the main roads and find a registered site with security and dont leave your vehicle unattended even in service stations
sounds like the wild west!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Santander ferry is probably the best bet, but for driving through France the Portsmouth-St Malo overnight ferry is a great option cutting a huge chunk off the road miles on a normally very easy quiet route and also giving you a good nights rest before driving.
> Also I believe they do special prices on caravans on certain days during off peak periods.


checked out portsmouth st malo its half the price even with extra fuel its still more than £100 cheaper 
tolls are a bit confusing got the aa saying one thing and googlemaps saying another its about 800miles from stmalo to lugo dont know if id want to drive that in one hit towing a caravan 
its a worthy option but i think we'll avoid the dandy highwaymen in france and catch the santander ferry ive got power tools and all our worldly possessions on board but thanks for the suggestion friend


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> checked out portsmouth st malo its half the price even with extra fuel its still more than £100 cheaper
> tolls are a bit confusing got the aa saying one thing and googlemaps saying another its about 800miles from stmalo to lugo dont know if id want to drive that in one hit towing a caravan
> its a worthy option but i think we'll avoid the dandy highwaymen in france and catch the santander ferry ive got power tools and all our worldly possessions on board but thanks for the suggestion friend


Try www. viamichelin.com. It gives you the distance and overall travel cost. 
If the cost difference is only GBP 100 then it makes sense to take the Santander ferry and save on wear & tear on your vehicles as well as depreciation in value due to additional miles on the clock.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

michelin are saying the shortest route from my house is 60 road miles pembroke dock to rosslare in ireland rosslare to la coruna that would have been a brilliant route unfortunately theres no ferry rosslare to la coruna just container ships
i suppose you get what you pay for looks like portsmouth santander but thankyou all for your suggestions


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> no ferry rosslare to la coruna just container ships


Some container ships also take cars&passengers so check the website of the specific carrier, but having done one such trip from Ostend to Dover I wouldn't recommend it.
PS Have you checked the box for 'quickest' route as opposed to 'michelin recommended'?


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

interesting bit of research but i think youre right philippino food and no stabilisers does not appeal especially in the atlantic


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> interesting bit of research but i think youre right philippino food and no stabilisers does not appeal especially in the atlantic


... but the bonus is, you get a trip via Antarctica ...


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> ... but the bonus is, you get a trip via Antarctica ...


sightseeing tour eh whales icebergs (if they havent all melted by the time you get there)


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> checked out portsmouth st malo its half the price even with extra fuel its still more than £100 cheaper
> tolls are a bit confusing got the aa saying one thing and googlemaps saying another its about 800miles from stmalo to lugo dont know if id want to drive that in one hit towing a caravan
> its a worthy option but i think we'll avoid the dandy highwaymen in france and catch the santander ferry ive got power tools and all our worldly possessions on board but thanks for the suggestion friend


I agree the Santander ferry is probably your best bet,but if you did consider the St Malo option there's a good choice of motels with fairly secure parking,just before the Spanish border at Bayonne,right beside the M'way.
I use the route regular and the tolls don't come to much at all and its usually an easy quiet run through France also you would only need the one stop.
Anyway best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

i would be take the channel tunnel and drive through france couple of breaks it wouldn't be so bad


----------

